# zoic ether mtb shorts - new top dog for mtb shorts?



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I've purchased Zoic Ether mtb shorts twice in the past over the years. Both times I was disappointed. The fabric and fit did not seem top tier. 

But

I just bought a pair of their latest model and Zoic has really upped their game. The fabric is slightly thinner and finer than the Enduro Humvee shorts. And the fabric has a little bit of stretch which makes a big difference. The 2 front top straight pockets are very intelligent. Absolutely perfect for phone, credit card and keys. 

So does anyone else here who has tried a lot of mtb shorts also think that Zoic Ether is the new top dog for mtb shorts?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Nope. The Sweet Protection Hunter short is my favorite by a wide margin. I bought a second pair when I found them on sale.

https://blisterreview.com/gear-revi...rotection-hunter-shorts-and-hunter-mid-gloves


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't' know. I've been using Ether's exclusively for 8 years or so. My latest two pair I purchased just a few months ago. I have liked all of them with no huge preference to old vs. new. I can't stand riding with anything in my pockets heavier than a few dollar bills so pockets/zipper function is of no importance to me. I just like them. I scope out sales and buy them when heavily discounted.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

For some reason I don't totally get on with the Ether, something about the fit or lack of a belt maybe.

The Zoic Black Market on the other hand - muy bueno!

Pearl Izumi Canyon is also very good although it has a different fit than Zoic, more of a slim fit.

Black Market it true to fit and in my experience the Canyon would be something you might go up a bit on size compared to your walking around pant waist size.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought 2 pairs of Either 14 shorts last fall, I like them as much as any other shorts I've owned. Good fit, good pockets, fabric is good, look good. Only complaint is that there isn't any belt loops for my preferred riding belt... a thick shoelace. 

But, I haven't really felt I need a belt on these shorts, they stay up pretty well. If they had belt loops though I would use them.

4.75 stars


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice to see this thread... Even if I didn't work there, I would still purchase the Ether's without hesitation. The first time I wore the Ether's, I was shocked at how comfortable and lightweight they are. I am really picky about gear and I truly love how all of my stuff fits and breathes. 

Side note: the new Evolve and District jerseys are just as comfy, and they're stylish, too!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

It's funny to see how people's preferences can be so different. I personally moved away from shorts with a belt once I found the ethers. For me the adjustments that they do offer work fine and I don't have to deal with a belt or a buckle digging in my sides.

I was just checking out one of my older pair that I never wear anymore and the fabric over-all does seem lighter on a the newer style.

I usually find them on sale in the mid to high $40 range, and for me they seem like a really good value at that price. I wouldn't pay $80 for them. But I wouldn't really pay $80 for any shorts. Maybe the belts on my old shorts were just too narrow. I'm sure I could get by with shorts with a belt.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been using zoic ethers for four months now and like them quite a bit. Good fit and no need for a belt. I rarely use the liner, preferring an ultra thin performance sports boxer brief instead. Cool and comfortable on 3-4 hour rides. They seem to be holding up well.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

Both the Ether shorts and the liner are definitely, in the most positive way possible, in the 'this is totally fine' category. I don't think either are brilliant, but they are still my most commonly-worn go-to shorts (the baggies, that is: I wear some PI lycra shorts underneath). I can't find much fault with them; they just don't fit quite that fantastic and maybe they look a little awkward, but they are durable and functional to the point where you're just not thinking about whether or not your shorts are holding you back, LOL. The waist adjustment works well, there's plenty of room in the ass, and the legs are not quite loose enough to grab the seat (though they do get a little more out of control if you get absolutely sopping wet; but that's anything that's not skin-tight).


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

The liners are weird. The cheap ones that come with a lot of their shorts feel like a wet pizza box under your ass. I also have some of their ultra liners which fit much better when walking around, however I find that I wear the cheap ones more often on the bike. Don't like them for walking around but for whatever reason I seem to prefer them when riding.


----------



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

Zoic Ether shorts work for me. I really like the fit. I would prefer them to have belt loops so there is the option of using a belt when age and sweat degrade the elastic fibers. I never carry anything but gels or what not in the pockets, so the pockets do not have to be capable of carrying much weight.

My gripe with them is the liner. The design is bizarre, like the designer never checked out any road shorts. The front of the chamois does not go up very far. My junk needs support and these don't give it. I get the feeling the designer thinks the purpose of lycra shorts is to keep the chamois over your sit bones and other than that you should be free balling. I would bet money he wears boxers. The liners are also made from thin fabric. In my experience the durability of lycra is directly related to the weight of the fabric. Thin lycra has poor durability. Best to buy them without lycra then choose your favorite road bibs.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Love my Ethers, but ditched the liner and wear PI liners underneath instead. 

Very comfortable fit, very durable and pockets are plenty functional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Love my Ether shorts!! I have 3 pairs I rotate. Fit is great(even for us fat guys). Finish is top notch. Comfortable as anything! #1 for me based on fit alone as I am not some skinny spandex TDF body type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

PJJ205 said:


> Nice to see this thread... Even if I didn't work there, I would still purchase the Ether's without hesitation. The first time I wore the Ether's, I was shocked at how comfortable and lightweight they are. I am really picky about gear and I truly love how all of my stuff fits and breathes.
> 
> Side note: the new Evolve and District jerseys are just as comfy, and they're stylish, too!


You work for Zoic? How about asking the design team to add more larger sizes to their jersey and shirt lines. I mean come on you offer shorts to fit a 40" waist but your shirts fit like stretching a gnats ass over a Coke bottle

I know all us fat guys riding fat tires would appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Nope, the inseam is too short for me. 

I have a 34" pants inseam, and even 14" inseam shorts, like the Dakine Synclines I have, are a bit short, when it comes to covering my kneepads.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

delete


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2019)

b rock said:


> Nope, the inseam is too short for me.
> 
> I have a 34" pants inseam, and even 14" inseam shorts, like the Dakine Synclines I have, are a bit short, when it comes to covering my kneepads.


It's funny how everyone's preferences are so different. Personally, I don't want my shorts to cover my knee pads...it feels like my shorts are constantly being pulled down with every pedal stroke 
The shorts are a little baggy for me, and I'm not a fan of the elastic waist band; lots of pockets but, they are in the wrong place for me. Nice lightweight fabric though:thumbsup: I am surprised to hear that so many people ride with a belt? I don't like wearing a belt with jeans, let alone riding shorts.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

We had a meeting last week where we were shown all of the new stuff coming out. They're introducing new materials for new lines, adjustments/improvements to current stuff, and new color schemes. I'm really excited to get my hands on some of this stuff, especially the new Ether One gear sets.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I find the Zoic Ethers to be cheap and flimsy, but adequate. The liner is junk and I wear some inexpensive Sugoi lycra shorts under them most of the time. I'm still looking for a favorite baggie but my TLD Skylines are my favorite so far. May try Fox next.


----------



## Briareos (Aug 2, 2011)

No more zoics for me, had too many zippers fail. Louis Garneau is now my go to brand.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

griz said:


> It's funny how everyone's preferences are so different. Personally, I don't want my shorts to cover my knee pads...it feels like my shorts are constantly being pulled down with every pedal stroke
> The shorts are a little baggy for me, and I'm not a fan of the elastic waist band; lots of pockets but, they are in the wrong place for me. Nice lightweight fabric though:thumbsup: I am surprised to hear that so many people ride with a belt? I don't like wearing a belt with jeans, let alone riding shorts.


Agreed, I should have been more specific. I mean I want my shorts to reach the top of my kneepads, without going over my knees, during seated pedalling. This is to avoid blinding everyone with a strip of my white flesh, like some kind of cabaret show...


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Slightly off topic but I got to ask. all I ever see are people talking about Pearl izumi liners being the shiznit.

Which particular liners and why are they better?

For reference, I'm not very picky about a lot of things including my liners. I have the cheap Zoic red ones and two pair of the ultra. I use them both and I don't really care which ones. The ultra feel much better walking around but on the bike either are fine for me.

What am I missing?


----------

